# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Успокаивающее средство

## Valda

В последнее время у меня появились личные проблемы, поэтому я не могу сосредоточиться на учебе. Не знаю, что делать, я не могу так. Извините, что не могу рассказать детали, просто это слишком личное. Я думаю взять успокаивающее, чтобы сосредоточиться. Это мой последний год в колледже. Я хочу попробовать успокаивающее средство. Кто-нибудь пробовал это? Есть ли положительный эффект?

----------


## Medved

Валерьянка - очень распространённое средство в России (настойка валерианы - это трава такая по-моему).
Её пьют особо волнительные особы даже перед экзаменами.

----------


## Paul G.

Also: настойка пиона (peony tincture), глицин (glycine).

----------


## pushvv

Glycine is a nice stuff. But i never felt any effects. In fact you can eat a tons of glycine, looks like nothing happens, but doctors said it is good for brains.
There are other nootropics like Phenibut, Piracetam and so on. These drugs can reduce anxiety, increse learning and memorization abilities and so on. 
Also there are class of drugs called anxiolytics. For example Afobazole.
Not sure if you are able to study when you'll use peony or something sedative. You could just fall asleep =) 
As for me, I like Phenibut. When "all hands on deck" situation happened at work, it was very good - one pill and i just do my job and don't give a duck what's going on around me.

----------


## Lena

Я и не подозревала, что наши филологи по совместительству еще и провизоры.

----------


## Doomer

Just don't jump to ADHD/ADD Rx medications or Diazepam right away. Those are serious drugs with many negative side effects

----------


## pushvv

afaik diazepam used mostly in psychosis, psychopathies, schizophrenia, abstinence symptom and so on. It is very addictive
Also people are given a load of valium before they are executed to reduce fear.

----------


## Lampada

> Я и не подозревала, что наши филологи по совместительству еще и провизоры.

 Почему обязательно провизоры?  Может, просто собственный опыт, что даже лучше.

----------


## Aurelian

Я бы порекомендовал новопасит ( реклама "Новопасит" - YouTube ), но одна моя знакомая утверждала что ей хорошо помогают успокаивающие клизмы.

----------


## Lampada

> Я бы порекомендовал новопасит ( реклама "Новопасит" - YouTube ), но одна моя знакомая утверждала что ей хорошо помогают успокаивающие клизмы.

 Валдочка, отметай такие глупости._ Ходят тут всякие_... подвыпившие.

----------


## Lena

> Валдочка, отметай такие глупости. Ходят тут всякие... подвыпившие.

 Почему обязательно подвыпившие? "Может, просто собственный опыт, что даже лучше."   
См. пост №8 данной ветки.  ::

----------


## Lena

> Валдочка, отметай такие глупости._ Ходят тут всякие_... подвыпившие.

 Уважаемый модератор, а почему Вы одних знахарей крышуете, а мнениями других явно пренебрегаете?

----------


## Lena

> Валдочка, отметай такие глупости._ Ходят тут всякие_... подвыпившие.

 Уважаемый модератор, это же с Вашего молчаливого согласия на форуме с утра была открыта знахарская амбулатория. Тогда Вы почему-то не беспокоились о том, что Валда напьется пирацетама или, чего доброго, диазепама, а теперь испугались, когда кто-то порекомендовал всего-навсего клизму.

----------


## Lampada

> Уважаемый модератор, а почему Вы одних знахарей крышуете, а мнениями других явно пренебрегаете?

 "Крышуете"...? Это как понимать?
Что бы то ни было, модератор имеет право действовать на своё усмотрение, а также, если не хочет, может не  отвечать на вопросы. ::

----------


## Lena

> "Крышуете"...? Это как понимать?

 А так, что надо было девченке еще с утра сказать, что лучше обратиться к врачу, а не собирать названия лекарств на форуме.  А если, не дай бог, что? Вы же взрослая женщина. Мать к тому же.

----------


## Lampada

> А так, что надо было девченке еще с утра сказать, что лучше обратиться к врачу, а не собирать названия лекарств на форуме.  А если, не дай бог, что? Вы же взрослая женщина. Мать к тому же.

 Того, что Вы сказали, вполне достаточно и достаточно вовремя.  Я таки согласна с Вашим мнением.

----------


## Lena

> Того, что Вы сказали, вполне достаточно и достаточно вовремя.  Я таки согласна с Вашим мнением.

 Я, к сожалению, почти ничего не сказала. А надо было бы. Но мне показалось, что некоторые поняли, что заниматься таким не вполне этично.

----------


## Paul G.

Опять это тролление...
Valda определенно имеет хоть какое-то медицинское образование, т.к. работает парамедиком, поэтому нанести вред своему здоровью, я надеюсь, она не сможет.

----------


## Lampada

> Опять это тролление...

 Не надо обзывать.  Лена права:  с таблетками нужно очень осторожно.  А валерьянка не повредит.

----------


## Paul G.

> Не надо обзывать.  Лена права:  с таблетками нужно очень осторожно.  А валерьянка не повредит.

 Валерьянка тоже может повредить, если пить ее много и часто. Если отключить голову, то всё может повредить, даже клизма. Сдуру можно и... в общем, сломать можно.

----------


## Lampada

> _ Ходят тут всякие_... подвыпившие.

 Aurelian, извиняюсь за "подвыпившие_". _ Неудачная шутка получилась.  А "ходят тут всякие" (может, не все знают) - это известная цитата из кинофильма "Девчата".  «Ходят тут всякие, а потом у меня ложки пропадают!»  (из к/ф "Девчата" 1962г.)  http://textik.ru/citations/film/devchata-1962/?page=2

----------


## Valda

По отношению к теме, пока я справлюсь без этих штук. Но всё же у меня поход к врачу  на следующей неделе. Несколько дней назад моя подруга дала мне Валерян что у её есть но я не заметила какое-те успокаивающее следствие.
Я собираюсь спросить от врача Риталинь.

----------


## iCake

*Valda*
few corrections
По отношению к теме, пока я справлюсь без этих штук. Но, всё же, у меня поход к врачу на следующей неделе. Несколько дней назад моя подруга дала мне *валерианку*, что у *неё* *была*, но я не заметила какого-*нибудь* *успокаивающего* *действия*.
Я собираюсь спросить *у* врача Риталинь.

----------


## maxmixiv

"По теме: я решила, что пока справлюсь без этих штук. Тем не менее, на следующей неделе я иду к врачу. Несколько дней назад моя подруга дала мне *валерьянку* из своих запасов, но я не заметила никакого успокаивающего действия.
Я собираюсь спросить у врача про *риталин*." 
Риталин - новое для меня слово. Это он? Риталин 
Звучит устрашающе...

----------


## Valda

Может быть звучит устрашающе, но помогает.  
Сегодня у меня поход у врача, а еще у меня поход у психиатру, если быть совсем честной.
Я думаю что их могут мне помочь. Через 7 часов я все узнаю.

----------


## iCake

> Может быть звучит устрашающе, но помогает.  
> Сегодня у меня поход у врача, а еще у меня поход у психиатру, если быть совсем честной.
> Я думаю что их могут мне помочь. Через 7 часов я все узнаю.

 Сегодня у меня поход *к* врачу, а ещё у меня поход *к* психиатру, если быть совсем честной.
Я думаю, что *они c*могут мне помочь. Через 7 часов я все узнаю. 
Смогут (not могут) Because you mean that they will be able to help you out at once(they will take away all your problems that's what you want to happen) 
By the way I hope all your problems will go away and no new ones will come around

----------


## Valda

Спасибо. Жизнь продолжает, а у меня есть мое благосостояние. Это всего лишь временное состояние (тоже надеюсь).

----------


## mishau_

Все руки не доходили написать. Я специально спросил у знакомого невролога и она рекомендовала "Стрезам".  Я купил и дал коллеге на работе, так как коллега испытывала стресс из-за возможного провала своей презентации. Помогло.

----------


## iCake

> Спасибо. Жизнь продолжает, а у меня есть мое благосостояние. Это всего лишь временное состояние (тоже надеюсь).

 Спасибо. Жизнь продолжает*cя*, а у меня есть мое *благополучие*. Это всего лишь временное состояние (тоже надеюсь). 
Жизнь продолжается - reflexive verb needed here 
Благосостояние - it's kinda word that mostly refer to money, at least that's how I think.
Благополучие is closer to the state of being happy, calm and having a good life.

----------


## DrBaldhead

В успокоительных, конечно, ничего плохого нет. Однако, я считаю, что чем меньше зависишь от них, тем лучше. Ведь чем чаще мы их используем, тем выше шанс того, что в нужный момент их не окажется под рукой.

----------


## Valda

Врач дал мне Занакс. Взяла один и уснула среди урок! Пришла к выводу что они просто усыпляющие. Может быть это значит что я им не нужна, могу и я справиться без.  ::

----------


## pushvv

Interesting doctors are there =) Xanax relates to  benzodiazepine class of psychoactive drugs. So. Xanax is a very strong and addictive drug (in some cases people used to eat other drugs to get rid of addiction). Though it can help you to reduce anxiety it will make you sleepy, it will reduce cognitive abilities (you're gonna leanr new stuff hardly), and a couple more side effects. For some reason western doctors prescribe Xanax for almost every case.

----------


## maxmixiv

> Может быть это значит что я им не нужна, могу и я справиться без.

 Так что возможно, они (таблетки) мне не нужны, обойдусь без них.

----------


## Юрка

> могу и я справиться без.

 Само собой. Ёжику понятно.
(только правильнее: "я могу стравиться и без них").

----------


## Eledhwen

Шуточная песня в тему:    Дорогая передача! Во субботу, чуть не плача,
Вся Канатчикова дача к телевизору рвалась, —
Вместо чтоб поесть, помыться, уколоться и забыться,
Вся безумная больница у экрана собралась. 
Говорил, ломая руки, краснобай и баламут
Про бессилие науки перед тайною Бермуд, —
Все мозги разбил на части, все извилины заплел —
И канатчиковы власти колют нам второй укол. 
Уважаемый редактор! Может, лучше про реактор?
Про любимый «лунный трактор»? Ведь нельзя же — год подряд:
То тарелками пугают — дескать, подлые, летают;
То y вас собаки лают, то у вас руины — говорят! 
Мы кое в чем поднаторели: мы тарелки бьем весь год —
Мы на них собаку съели, если повар нам не врет...
А медикаментов груды — мы в окно, кто не дурак.
Это жизнь! И вдруг — Бермуды! Вот те раз! Нельзя же так! 
Мы не сделали скандала — нам вождя недоставало:
Настоящих буйных мало, вот и нету вожаков.
Но на происки и бредни сети есть y нас и бредни —
Не испортят нам обедни злые происки врагов! 
Это их худые черти «Бермудят» воду во пруду,
Это все придумал Черчилль в восемнадцатом году!
Мы про взрывы, про пожары сочиняли ноту ТАСС...
Тут примчались санитары и зафиксировали нас. 
Тех, кто был особо боек, прикрутили к спинкам коек.
Бился в пене параноик как ведьмак на шабаше:
«Развяжите полотенцы, иноверы, изуверцы!
Нам бермуторно на сердце и бермутно на душе!» 
Сорок душ посменно воют — раскалились добела, —
Во как сильно беспокоят треугольные дела!
Все почти с ума свихнулись даже кто безумен был,
И тогда главврач Маргулис телевизор запретил. 
Вон он, змей, в окне маячит. За спиною штепсель прячет.
Подал знак кому-то — значит, фельдшер вырвет провода.
И нам осталось уколоться, и упасть на дно колодца,
И там пропасть на дне колодца, как в Бермудах, навсегда. 
А вон дантист-надомник Рудик, у него приемник «Грундиг», —
Он его ночами крутит — ловит, контра, ФРГ.
Он там был купцом по шмуткам и подвинулся рассудком,
А к нам попал в волненье жутком, с расстревоженным желудком, и с номерочком на ноге. 
Он прибежал, взволнован крайне и сообщеньем нас потряс,
Будто наш научный лайнер в треугольнике погряз:
Сгинул, топливо истратив, весь распался на куски,
Но двух безумных наших братьев подобрали рыбаки. 
Те, кто выжил в катаклизме — пребывают в пессимизме, —
Их вчера в стеклянной призме к нам в больницу привезли.
И один из них, механик, рассказал, сбежав от нянек,
Что Бермудский многогранник — незакрытый пуп Земли. 
«Что там было? Как ты спасся?» — каждый лез и приставал,
Но механик только трясся и чинарики стрелял.
Он то плакал, то смеялся, то щетинился как еж.
Он над нами издевался — ну, сумасшедший — что возьмешь?... 
Взвился бывший алкоголик — матершинник и крамольник:
«Надо выпить треугольник! На троих его, даешь!»
Разошелся — так и сыпит: «Треугольник будет выпит!
Будь он параллелепипед, будь он круг — [ядрёна вошь]!» 
Пусть безумная идея — не решайте сгоряча, —
Отвечате нам скорее через доку главврача.
С уважением, дата, подпись... Отвечайте нам, а то...
Если вы не отзоветесь — мы напишем в «Спортлото»!

----------

